# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  prekinuti ili nastaviti dojenje?!

## veliki sisavac

Pozdrav cure..Nova sam na forumu..u velikoj sam dilemi sta da radim..
Imam sina 5,5 god.i jos ga dojim..on je veliki sisavac i nikako ne zeli prestati.. ove godine je krenuo u predskolsku i mislim da je mozda vrijeme da konacno prestanemo..mada opet mi zao  :Sad:  to je nesto nase,ne znam ni sama kako cu prezivjeti taj prekid dojenja,a pogotovo on..sta da radim,da li da nastavim i do kada ili da stvarno prekinem?POMOC... :Sad:

----------

